# My basement home theater



## David Ramsey (Feb 2, 2017)

Wanted to share some pics of my HT.

Polk TSI200 Mains
Polk CS10 Center
Polk PSW505 Sub
Polk RM7 Surround
Pioneer VSX-522 Receiver
Emerson 55" Flat Panel
Lenovo Notebook using as HTPC


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.. I wonder if those plates will fall off if the sub goes off really loud? Nice decorations. I am sure you will enjoy your home theater!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great looking room, David... and that's quite a Star Wars collection! I'm always interested to see how people decorate their rooms too, there's almost always some kind of unique piece or idea that's pretty cool to see.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm baffled how people can start and finish projects like this and work a full time job. I'm always drained when I get home and feel short on time. Nice setup Showbox OP.


----------

